# Look pp396 pedal warranty contact



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

my look pp 396 pedals were bought new two years ago, the plastic fastener that holds the spindle into the pedal body became loose were it threads into the pedal body, backed off just a bit, the result is the spindle was not fully supported. this allowed the spindle to tear up the bearing in the pedal body, causing a squeak that i was blaming on everything else.

even after torquing the plastic fastener back into the pedal body the pedal still squeeks.
it must have taken out the bearing, and on inspecting the end of the spindle youu can see were it has worn unevenly as a result of this looseness.

i know look has a great rep for standing behind their products, i have a look kx light that i love, and have been using look pedals since the early 90's through to today. seven pairs and counting...

i was just hoping someone could give me a contact for warranty on this.

Thanks!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

If you're in the US, you can contact us at (866) 430-5665, or [email protected]. Otherwise, please refer to this website to find the local distributor in your country: http://www.lookcycle.com/corporate/distributeurs/index-en.html

*[email protected]*


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*Look Makes Good!*

got in touch with your contact, no prob was the response. a week later, new carbon KEOs.
this is what makes for customer loyalty.


----------

